# Compiler en C avec les librairies jpeglib.h/tiffio.h sur Mac



## nicopulse (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Alors voilà, je suis actuellement en plein développement d'une petite application OpenGL sur Mac OS X 10.5 en C.   Alors que mes collègues utilisent Linux (Debian) et compilent sans soucis, moi je suis un peu perdu car malgré l'installation de Xcode et de MacPort, je galère pour l'utilisation de certaines librairies. 

J'aimerai utiliser les librairies jpeglib.h et tiffio.h pour pouvoir inclure et manipuler des images, mais après plusieurs heures de recherche sur ma machine et sur le net, ces librairies restes introuvable par gcc,  je ne sais donc pas si elles sont installées sur ma machine et comment les inclure à la compilation avec gcc... 

Voici l'entête de mon fichier c :


```
//----------------------------------------------------------------------
// LIBRAIRIES
//----------------------------------------------------------------------
// POUR LINUX  :
// #include <GL/glut.h>
// gcc -o prog.exe  main.c -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lglut

// POUR MAC OS X :
#include <OpenGL/gl.h>        // Header File For The OpenGL32 Library
#include <OpenGL/glu.h>        // Header File For The GLu32 Library
#include <GLUT/glut.h>        // Header File For The GLut Library
#include <stdlib.h>
// CE QUI NE MARCHE PAS :
#include <jpeglib.h>
#include <jerror.h>
#include <tiffio.h>
```
Voici ce que j'utilise dans le terminal pour compiler :

```
gcc -framework GLUT -framework OpenGL -framework Cocoa source.c -o prog.exe
```
Et le résultat :


```
cube.c:17:21: error: jpeglib.h: No such file or directory
cube.c:18:20: error: jerror.h: No such file or directory
cube.c:19:20: error: tiffio.h: No such file or directory
```


Donc si quelqu'un sait comment installer et manipuler jpeglib.c et/ou tiffio.h, je lui serais vraiment très reconnaissant de m'indiquer comment faire.

Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses. 

PS : Pour ce qui veulent voir, j'ai également un article sur mon blog pour savoir comment on fait pour compiler un programme OpenGL sur Mac, je l'ai rédigé après quelques heures de recherches sur le web car je n'ai trouvé nulle par une explication claire en français : http://www.nicotouch.com/2009/03/compiler-un-projet-3d-opengl-en-c-sous-mac-os-x-ou-linux/


----------



## heroe (24 Mars 2009)

sudo port install jpeg
sudo port install tiff

peut être... (après je sais pas je fais pas du C...)


----------

